# Headset that wont stop creaking



## markrider (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi guys Ive got a 2009 Giant TCR ADVANCED after about 1500kms the headset has stated to creak ,I belive this is a threadless headset .I know you have to regrease it to stop the noise by undoing the top cap and unbolting the stem but my problem is im not sure how to get the part that sits in the top of the forks out (I belive this is the part that creaks) ive allready regreased the stem and bars. thanks for your help


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

Are you talking about the star nut or compression plug inside of the steerer tube? That should not be a problem unless it is loose. The creaking is most likely coming from dirty or dry or improperly adjusted bearings.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Jul 25, 2005)

How do you mean the part that sits in the top of the fork? The only thing inside the fork would be, as Andulong says, the retention plug or nut which isn't relevant to the creaking.

Have a read of this to get you started understanding how the whole thing works:

http://www.parktool.com/repair/readhowto.asp?id=65

Note that your bike would have an internal or integrated headset which is basically the same thing but the cups are part of the frame instead of separate (to put it simply).

Follow the directions to dismantle, then clean and regrease everything, assemble and adjust.

Not really much to go wrong in a headset. If, as you say, it started doing it 1500kms from new then it is likley that it's all just settled in and needs adjusting. When you hold the front brake on and rock the bike back and forward, is there a knock or a muted clunk of some type? 

When you say you greased the stem and bars, how do you mean?

And are you sure it's the headset? Some things can seem like headset but could be related to the steering function, such as cables rubbing or the cable ferrules creaking in the frame stops when the bars turn.

Good luck.

Grumps


----------



## FBinNY (Jan 24, 2009)

As the others said, the star nut inside the fork stays there, and isn't the cause of your creaking problem. I'll assume, though, that you're right and it is something related to your headset. 

Start with the simple and check that your headset is properly adjusted. Apply your front brake and push the frame forward back, while watching or feeling for any movement of the fork within the frame. If there is, adjust the headset by loosening the stem and tightening the top cap screw until the play is eliminated. Tighten the stem and you're ready to ride.
Hopefully that solved the problem. If not, it's time to check the headset completely.

Remove the top cap and any spacers above the stem. Then loosen and remove the stem. Sometimes the cables are too short to lift the stem up over the top of the fork, so you can push the fork down to clear the stem. Remove the remaining spacers, and upper headset assembly, keeping track of the sequence and orientation of the parts, and remove the fork, also keeping track of the lower headset parts, if any such as the bearings are separate. Check that headset cups are tight in the frame and the crown is tight on the fork, as movement between headset parts and the bike will cause creaking. 

Clean and re-assemble the headset, making sure that the bearings are not mounted upside down, put on centering cone, spacers stem and top cap and re-adjust. 

One other possible of creaking occurs with large frames, long stems and/or using a lot of spacers below the stem, especially with carbon forks. The leverage available allows you to flex the steerer within the frame, causing the headset parts to rub where they shouldn't. Check by leaning down hard on the handlebars while a friend looks for movement at the top race of the headset. There's not much you can do about a large frame or long stem, but if you have more than one inch of spacers below the stem, consider getting rid of some and using a stem with more rise.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

markrider said:


> Hi guys Ive got a 2009 Giant TCR ADVANCED after about 1500kms the headset has stated to creak ,I belive this is a threadless headset .I know you have to regrease it to stop the noise by undoing the top cap and unbolting the stem but my problem is im not sure how to get the part that sits in the top of the forks out (I belive this is the part that creaks) ive allready regreased the stem and bars. thanks for your help


You didn't grease where the stem attaches to the bars, did you? This could be dangerous if it slips. 

Have you successfully removed the entire stem from the bike, lifting it off the steering tube? 

If you're a beginner, you might want to take it to a local bike shop and have them show you how to do it the first time. The folks here are friendly and knowledgeable, but I'm not sure if we're using the same nomenclature. 

Also, creaks are notoriously difficult to run down because our stereo hearing doesn't work well for things below us. I had a creaky stem I just couldn't quiet down. There was no doubt it was my stem. It turned out to be a saddle mounted water bottle holder behind me.


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

Uncle Grumpy said:


> And are you sure it's the headset? Some things can seem like headset but could be related to the steering function, such as cables rubbing or the cable ferrules creaking in the frame stops when the bars turn.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Grumps



This is often the problem in these type of situation. Check the cable housing at the cable stops on the frame, this is a notoriously noisy spot.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Jul 25, 2005)

California L33 said:


> I had a creaky stem I just couldn't quiet down. There was no doubt it was my stem. It turned out to be a saddle mounted water bottle holder behind me.


I pulled out my Dura Ace BB 3 times to clean, grease and install/adjust only to find out it was dry pedal threads. At least mine was the same region of the bike. Though I have to admit to systematically rebuilding one of my MTBs trying to find a creak which turned out to be the rear skewer. It's a pain I feel.

Grumps


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*No grease?*



California L33 said:


> You didn't grease where the stem attaches to the bars, did you? This could be dangerous if it slips.


I've been doing this for over 40 years. Should I be worried now that it will suddenly slip?


----------



## markrider (Dec 25, 2005)

Thanks for the replys guys. Uncle Grumpy and FBinNY I do have a a clunk when braking ,I may take the bike back to the shop (as I have 12 months free servicing) and watch them do the service as Im worried about overtightning the bearings I just wanted to do the adjustments myself .But everytime I adjust it the noise is still there so, back to the shop for me . THANKYOU FOR YOUR HELP THOUGH


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

markrider said:


> Thanks for the replys guys. Uncle Grumpy and FBinNY I do have a a clunk when braking ,I may take the bike back to the shop (as I have 12 months free servicing) and watch them do the service as Im worried about overtightning the bearings I just wanted to do the adjustments myself .But everytime I adjust it the noise is still there so, back to the shop for me . THANKYOU FOR YOUR HELP THOUGH


Good idea to take it to the shop; it sounds like you could use some experience working on the bike. If possible, make sure you watch them work on it. It's fairly simple and once you get the hang of it, you won't have to take it back for normal adjustments and maintenance.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

Front quick releases are notorious sources of creaks if they are night tight enough. They will sometimes creak with each pedal stroke, as the frame/fork flexes under power, leading many to beleive it is coming from the crank/bb/pedal area.


----------



## lagunacat (Aug 31, 2007)

I've got the same problem but only with moderate to heavy pedaling. For the longest time I thought it was the bottom bracket/chainring area but after having everything checked out was told it was my headset. Turns out that was correct diagnosis. This will even happen with hands off the bars. Creaking noise is less when I stand. Possible culprit? Bike is a Felt F-55 with Felt ST-22 - Felt carbon fiber fork.



markrider said:


> Hi guys Ive got a 2009 Giant TCR ADVANCED after about 1500kms the headset has stated to creak ,I belive this is a threadless headset .I know you have to regrease it to stop the noise by undoing the top cap and unbolting the stem but my problem is im not sure how to get the part that sits in the top of the forks out (I belive this is the part that creaks) ive allready regreased the stem and bars. thanks for your help


----------



## BadParsnips (Jun 26, 2012)

Uncle Grumpy said:


> When you hold the front brake on and rock the bike back and forward, is there a knock or a muted clunk of some type?


Hey, this describes exactly the problem I am having - does this mean I need to disassemble and grease the headset?

cheers!


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

BadParsnips said:


> Hey, this describes exactly the problem I am having - does this mean I need to disassemble and grease the headset?
> 
> cheers!


no, you just need to adjust it properly.


----------

